# Idiomas Watson- have you worked for them?!



## Ohm13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi!
I will be interviewing with idiomatic Watson but I would love to get feedback from anyone who has taught through them, looks like the pay is very low but they provide accommodation but they stress that you must be fulfilling your duties in order for it to remain free accommodation, 

Can anyone tell me their own experience. How many hours a week did you work? What is the city like? What is the axdomdation like? Is this a supportive company to work for? So they provide a work visa ? And anything else that may help me make this decision! I am sure I will ask many questions during the interview, 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ohm13 said:


> Hi!
> I will be interviewing with idiomatic Watson but I would love to get feedback from anyone who has taught through them, looks like the pay is very low but they provide accommodation but they stress that you must be fulfilling your duties in order for it to remain free accommodation,
> 
> Can anyone tell me their own experience. How many hours a week did you work? What is the city like? What is the axdomdation like? Is this a supportive company to work for? So they provide a work visa ? And anything else that may help me make this decision! I am sure I will ask many questions during the interview,
> Thanks so much!


First things first, I don't know Idiomas Watson. Is it in Valladolid?
However, what nationality are you?
It's notoriously difficult for Americans to work here legally, so what kind of contract are they offering you, and what kind of visa?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Never heard of them either.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

... hang on, I found this http://www.idiomaswatson.com/web/hablado.htm#hablar

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Never heard of them either.


nor me

which doesn't mean there's a problem with them, of course

it looks like they are local to Valladolid & are well-established, though - I looked online like jojo did  


to *Ohm13 - *just get clarification from them about visas - as Pesky said - a working visa to teach English is as rare as hens' teeth for a non-EU citizen


----------



## Ohm13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses! 
I am American. The visa thing is my number one question. They are not so detailed with the information but i guess this is what the interview is for....
Was just wondering if I could connect with someone who has taught with them before.

Thanks again!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ohm13 said:


> Thank you all for your responses!
> I am American. The visa thing is my number one question. They are not so detailed with the information but i guess this is what the interview is for....
> Was just wondering if I could connect with someone who has taught with them before.
> 
> Thanks again!


when I googled them some links to TEFL forums came up where they were mentioned - maybe ask on one of those?


----------



## kayliekayls (Nov 6, 2015)

Just wandering if you ended up working for them? Or ever got clarity about the visa or any other information that you could pass on as I have applied for a job with them as well. Thank-you so much!


----------



## Ohm13 (Aug 26, 2013)

kayliekayls, I'm so sorry I am just now seeing this! I have not logged on to this forum since the last time I posted. 
I am set to start with Idiomas Watson this september. If you can send me a PM on here and we can talk in detail.
Will you be working with them as well?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ohm13 said:


> kayliekayls, I'm so sorry I am just now seeing this! I have not logged on to this forum since the last time I posted.
> I am set to start with Idiomas Watson this september. If you can send me a PM on here and we can talk in detail.
> Will you be working with them as well?


How did the visa situation get sorted out?


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

I had actually heard of Idiomas Watson, mainly because they are constantly advertising for staff. This is never a good sign, but it does explain why they employ illegal workers - if employees have a NIE and can find something better, they do.

While you have to take all reviews with a pinch of salt, this one alone (https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Overview/Working-at-Idiomas-Watson-EI_IE967126.11,25.htm) would have me running for the hills. Working 26-28hrs a week is tough-going for even the most experienced teachers, and for low pay?! Er, no thanks! As for providing your own board pens, are you kidding me?! Do yourselves a favour and steer clear.

Shady employers happily exploit the Europe-hungry. Don't let your desperation to work in the EU cloud your judgement. Far better to look to one of the legitimate programmes that will allow non-EU citizens to work legally in Europe. Applications for the 2017/18 academic year open in autumn/winter 2016, with start dates in autumn 2017.


----------



## Ohm13 (Aug 26, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Ohm13 said:
> 
> 
> > kayliekayls, I'm so sorry I am just now seeing this! I have not logged on to this forum since the last time I posted.
> ...


I have a student visa. I did this in france where i signed up for french courses as the alliance francais givibg me a renewable long stay visa.


----------



## Ohm13 (Aug 26, 2013)

BMC77 said:


> I had actually heard of Idiomas Watson, mainly because they are constantly advertising for staff. This is never a good sign, but it does explain why they employ illegal workers - if employees have a NIE and can find something better, they do.
> 
> While you have to take all reviews with a pinch of salt, this one alone (https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Overview/Working-at-Idiomas-Watson-EI_IE967126.11,25.htm) would have me running for the hills. Working 26-28hrs a week is tough-going for even the most experienced teachers, and for low pay?! Er, no thanks! As for providing your own board pens, are you kidding me?! Do yourselves a favour and steer clear.
> 
> Shady employers happily exploit the Europe-hungry. Don't let your desperation to work in the EU cloud your judgement. Far better to look to one of the legitimate programmes that will allow non-EU citizens to work legally in Europe. Applications for the 2017/18 academic year open in autumn/winter 2016, with start dates in autumn 2017.


Yes, i read that review too (1 of 2 that i found via google) supposedly by a current teacher. But didnt scare me off as i have worked in france before and read negative reviews for the place i was going to be working for. I eneded up having the most amazing summer to date and i came back a second time! Perspective! 
I skyped twice with watson and have exchanged a dozen emails(and counting) with them where they have always answered all my questions in detail. 
I think it's always a risk taking a job in a foreign country especially a teaching job. 
I would advise anyone doing it for the first time to research anything and everything about the school and to ask questions. But most importantly, don't do anything illegally . if you cant get a work visa, get a student visa. Sign up for a language course that can give you a long stay study visa if you are able to financially. With a long stay study visa, yoy are legally allowed to work some hours per week. 

Or as BMC said, there are always government programs to look into. I have a few friends who have done the one in france! Also remember that unless you are by some miracle able to get hired on a work visa with a full on teaching position within the school system in the EU, teaching jobs are never going to pay well. Apparently It cost employers way too much to hire on non-eu citizens. 
Go to Asia for the $$$.
I can only speak from my experiences living and working in france. Good luck to all!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ohm13 said:


> I have a student visa. I did this in france where i signed up for french courses as the alliance francais givibg me a renewable long stay visa.


A student visa for France doesn't mean that you can live nor work in Spain


----------



## Ohm13 (Aug 26, 2013)

I meant in the past i had a french student visa. I just received my spanish student visa last week!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ohm13 said:


> I meant in the past i had a french student visa. I just received my spanish student visa last week!!


ahhh

So they didn't sort out a proper work visa for you then!


You've had to get a student visa, which of course means that you have to actually study & complete a recognised course.

What if you hadn't wanted to do that?


----------



## Ohm13 (Aug 26, 2013)

I never expected a work visa from them. They told me that straight up as it cost them an arm and a leg to hire on a non-eu citizen and they're not willing to pay the price tag...this is what i have always encountered. 
If i didnt have this student visa, i would not take the chance staying illegally! 
Either pay for a student visa or come on a tourist visa without over staying the 90 days and work under the table...but i know people who have left the schegen area for the uk and enter again to "renew" the 90 days. If you're risky, that's an option.
But if youre a language lover like me, youre benefiting from learning a new language and making some money!


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hi Ohm, typical negative/well meaning comments on this thread. Maybe a cultural difference but on the Mexico forum it is often the same. Maybe Internet culture? It looks like you did a lot of homework so I hope things turn out well for you.


----------



## Ohm13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you!!! I appreciate this forum and the additional insights but at the end of the day always go with your gut  !


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xolo said:


> Hi Ohm, typical negative/well meaning comments on this thread. Maybe a cultural difference but on the Mexico forum it is often the same. Maybe Internet culture? It looks like you did a lot of homework so I hope things turn out well for you.


Hi XOLO
We get a lot of people come on the forums looking to realise dreams, we try to prevent their reality becoming a nightmare. We are delighted if their dreams come good but so often we end up commiserating and that saddens us so we try to get people to take a step back and look seriously at what they plan to do and check out the possibilities/probabilities that it may not work out as planned and whether they can afford the failure - often the answer is "No."


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xolo said:


> Hi Ohm, typical negative/well meaning comments on this thread. Maybe a cultural difference but on the Mexico forum it is often the same. Maybe Internet culture? It looks like you did a lot of homework so I hope things turn out well for you.


If you dont listen to and face the negatives, then you're going to be in trouble at some point. So, if you get "negative" comments, it really isnt "internet culture" or people being unkind, its facts that may need addressing and issues that are occurring. 

Its worth remembering that the people on the forum have "been there and done it" and have learnt what pitfalls are out there and are helping you by telling you what they are?!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just a few comments of my own.
Since this thread opened I too have seen quite a few ads for Idiomas Watson and I agree, it's not such a good sign. However, it seems that the OP isn't looking for the job opportunity of the year so maybe that's ok - the employer and the employee are both getting something out of the situation.
Just hope the students are getting a decent deal too!

As for the eternal posts about "negativity" and whether it has a place on the forum I despair, I really do.
You join a forum.
You ask for opinions 
_SURPRISE_
You get them!!! 
When can it be negative to get what you asked for?
How can it be negative to get the truth?
If you don't want people's advice or opinions, if the reality doesn't meet you own expectations and you're not ready to accept that then please, don't ask or try a different forum.


PLEASE NOTE - This is not directed at the OP (sorry, can't remember the name right now) who has responded positively to the posts made.


----------



## Ohm13 (Aug 26, 2013)

I will be happy to update this particular forum about my experience with Idiomas Watson once I begin my journey with them in September! 
Thanks again for all advice/comments. Live and learn! I don't believe in 'negative' only experiences  Happy weekend!!!!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Truth be told, the review of Idiomas Watson sounds pretty par for course here in Spain. I've got wifi but no paid prep, report writing, or meetings with parents. I have to be freelance, too.

One thing worries me. It is my understanding that in order to legally work while on a student visa, you need permission from extranjería. Your bosses need to apply for it. It's a common misconception that you are automatically able to work part time while on a student visa.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> Truth be told, the review of Idiomas Watson sounds pretty par for course here in Spain. I've got wifi but no paid prep, report writing, or meetings with parents. I have to be freelance, too.


Sounds par for the course to me too. I don't have to be freelance, but I don't get paid for preps, report writing, meetings with parents, correcting, staff meetings or teacher training - all of which is required of us and which adds up to nearly the same number of hours as teaching. 

I do get the WiFi password and free board pens, though.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's the information needed about how one can work legally while on a student visa: 

Secretaría General de Inmigración y Emigración. Portal de la Inmigración

The extranjería website explains it very well. Look at the "cuenta ajena" section. You'll find that it can take up to three months for the paperwork to get processed.



Madre mía de mi vida, it costs employers 117.52€ to process this paperwork.


----------



## Wannabe World Traveler (Aug 27, 2016)

I worked at Idioms Watson last year (2015/2016) and I would be happy to answer any and all questions about them. 

I will preface with this... 

None of the teachers that made it to the end of the year are working for them a second year =)


----------



## Wannabe World Traveler (Aug 27, 2016)

*Advice*

Also, if you guys are still planning on working there I have some SOLID advice to you about how to make your year MUCH smoother than ours was =) P.S. You'll most likely LOVE Valladolid =)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wannabe World Traveler said:


> I worked at Idioms Watson last year (2015/2016) and I would be happy to answer any and all questions about them.
> 
> I will preface with this...
> 
> None of the teachers that made it to the end of the year are working for them a second year =)


But as you can't "name and shame " on the forum, you'd have to give that info by PM and that only kicks in when you've made more posts that contribute some way to the forum. You could open different threads and give us info about Valladolid, or teaching in Spain for example, or ask some questions


----------

